# compiler VLC 0.8.6 sur OS X 10



## xzulien (30 Décembre 2006)

bonjour,
j'ai téléchargé les sources de la dernière version de VLC avec les instructions ici :

http://developers.videolan.org/vlc/osx-compile.html

j'obtiens une foule d'erreur malgré un xCode parfaitement installé, sans Fink.

après le premier ./bootstrap, j'ai une erreur :



			
				terminal suite à ./bootstrap a dit:
			
		

> + echo 'You do not have a subversion client installed.'



alors que j'installe depuis la source  

-> là vous me dites, faut pas mettre ./bootstrap, ben oui mais ça marche pas sans ça :
dans /source/extras/contrib, si je tape 
	
	



```
make src
```
 direct
il me renvoie : 





> no such file or directory



je continue malgré tout
après 
	
	



```
make src
```
 j'obtiens :


> configure: error: C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
> See `config.log' for more details.
> configure: error: /bin/sh './configure' failed for autoconf-lib-link
> make[1]: *** [.intl] Error 1
> make: *** [src] Error 2


-> je ne trouve pas ce fameux config.log 

je continue :
si je reviens à la racine ./configure
j'obtiens à nouveau 





> no such file or directory


je fais donc à nouveau "bootstrap"

là rien de spécial
je lance donc le configure pour osx

```
./configure --enable-debug --disable-x11 --disable-xvideo --disable-glx --disable-gtk --enable-sdl --enable-mad --enable-libdvbpsi --enable-a52 --disable-dvdplay --enable-dvdnav --enable-dvdread --enable-ffmpeg --enable-faad --enable-flac --enable-vorbis --enable-speex --enable-theora --enable-ogg --disable-shout --enable-cddb --disable-cddax --disable-vcdx --disable-mozilla --disable-skins --disable-skins2 --disable-wxwidgets --enable-freetype --enable-fribidi --enable-caca --enable-live555 --enable-dts --disable-goom --enable-modplug --enable-daap --enable-ncurses --enable-libtwolame --enable-x264 --enable-png --enable-realrtsp --disable-libtool
```

et j'obtiens : 





> configure: error: cannot find libdvdread headers


-> étrange puisque un des arguments de la config c'est d'activer cette lib ... ça commence à faire beaucoup me direz-vous ? ben non ce n'est pas fini :

- je continue et je tape 
	
	



```
make
```
et j'ai bien sur une erreur exotique : 





> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.


 logique, le makefile n'a pas été achevé à l'étape d'avant.

donc vouala j'en suis là. j'en suis même à me demander si les mecs qui ont écrit cette page sur l'install OSX ont réellement testé leur affaire !

Tests effectués sur :
Mac OS X 10.4.8  Mac Book Intel et PowerMac PPC
environnement XCode associé, sans Fink



merci pour vos idées


----------



## xzulien (2 Janvier 2007)

bonjour et bonne ann&#233;e 

je fais remonter un peu le thread

depuis j'ai install&#233; un client svn, et m&#234;me avec une subversion t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;e sur les pages de videolan, la compilation est blind&#233;e d'erreurs.
et &#231;a commence l&#224; : 

depuis *svn://svn.videolan.org/vlc: *VideoLAN Client;

r&#233;pertoire /vlc/tags/0.8.6

phase cd extras/contrib + ./bootstrap+make src 
erreur : 


> configure: error: C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
> See `config.log' for more details.
> configure: error: /bin/sh './configure' failed for autoconf-lib-link
> make[1]: *** [.intl] Error 1
> make: *** [src] Error 2


une id&#233;e ou deux ? merci pour votre aide


----------

